# 19" Rack und Routergehäuse im Eigenbau



## nils_r (13. September 2004)

Hallo!
Ich bin gerade dabei mir aus alter Hardware ein System zusammenzustellen, dass dann als Router bzw. Server dienen soll.

Ich möchte für das System ein eigenes Gehäuse im 19" Format selber bauen und wenn ich denn schonmal dabei bin auch dass passende Rack dazu.

Hat da jemand schon erfahrungen mit gesammelt?
Ich stell mir da als Rack einfach ein paar Aluprofile vor, die dann zusammen genietet oder geschraubt werden. Also einfach nur so ein Grundgerüst/Rahmen wo dann Netzwerkgeräte eingebaut werden können, damits bisschen ordentlicher aussieht.
Vielleicht auch noch n paar Rollen unten dran... 
Hat da jemand Erfahrungen oder Tipps?
Welche Maße sollte ich für das Rack wählen? 
Worauf beziehen sich die 19"? auf die Breite oder?
Wieviel ist eine Höheneinheit? Hab da was von 4,4cm oder so gehört, stimmt das?
Wie tief/lang muss sollte das Rack sein?

Zum Gehäuse hab ich dann auch noch ein paar Fragen:

Was sind so die Standard Maße für so ein 19" Gehäuse? 
19" Breit? wie lang? usw.?
Welches Material kommt für das Gehäuse in Frage? Ich denke am besten Alublech, lößt sich ja am einfachsten verarbeiten oder?
Zur Verarbeitung selbst, wie bekomme ich am besten so ne Gehäuseform hin? einfach den Boden und die 4 Seitenwände aus einem Stück biegen und dann den Deckel einzeln?

Hat jemand Erfahrung im Eigenbau von Netzteilen?
Es sollen zwei Festplatten verbaut werden, wobei immer nur eine der beiden laufen soll. Außerdem ein Diskettenlaufwerk, und zwei CPU Lüfter (einer der beiden wird als Gehäuselüfter eingesetzt). Die Lüfter sind aber einzeln zuschaltbar. Ansonsten müsste noch das Mainboard mit nem alten 133er mit Strom versogt werden. Wieviel Leistung wird da ca. benötigt? Lohnt sich ein Eigenbau?

hm, ja ziemlich viele Fragen, hoffe dass jemand ein paar passende Antworten und Tipps hat.

thx


----------

